# Whoops!! Saw vs. Chipper



## Tree Trimmer (Dec 7, 2005)

Guess who won?

Background: They left this 2 month old 346xp in the chute and went to lunch. When they got back, they fired up the chipper, got ready to chip and ...


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 7, 2005)

That is absolutely AWESOME!!! I have alwys wanted to see/hear what that would sound like. Was there a fire from the gas?

Who had the sad task of going through the chips to find all those little pieces?


----------



## Redbull (Dec 7, 2005)

WOW!I would be pi$$ed if one of my guys did that. I'd be even more pi$$ed if I did that!


----------



## begleytree (Dec 7, 2005)

I've seen that done with a metal 2 gal gas can-bad, and a stack of 4 24" traffic cones-worse. The cones went 1/2 through a drum chipper, talk about seriously stuck!

Running a saw through one would su(k bigtime.
-Ralph


----------



## Tree Trimmer (Dec 7, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> Who had the sad task of going through the chips to find all those little pieces?



The owner. He said he would have been pi$$ed if it weren't "one of the coolest things I've ever seen". It was one of those "just as I turned around" things. He got to see the whole thing and said the chipper didn't even flinch; it was just LOUD. After new knives and bolts, it was back to business as usual. 

All in all it was a $965 lesson, hopefully learned.

TT


----------



## Old Monkey (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I guess it can't be a parts saw now. How about a bits saw?


----------



## skwerl (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd get some glue and make a mosaic to frame and hang on the office wall. Lookit all the pretty colors!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 7, 2005)

Never had a saw go through........I did have a mentally challenged employee run the winch cable in though .........He doesn't work here anymore.:bang:


----------



## Newfie (Dec 7, 2005)

I wonder if that's covered under warranty?


----------



## NeTree (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm all "choked" up.


----------



## Tree Frog (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, that is actually pretty darn funny. Kinda like seeing someone fall down and laughing after you know they are a right.


----------



## Newfie (Dec 8, 2005)

NeTree said:


> I'm all "choked" up.


 Bite me wise guy.  


Your christmas card came back undeliverable.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 8, 2005)

We had an 026 go through. It's like the chipper knows how useless 50cc saws are.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, who took the blame on that one?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 8, 2005)

I would not use that chipper until you had the disc inspected..... I remember about 7 years ago a crew working for the Care of Trees had a disc break in two while in operation...... they said it sounded like a bomb went off! If I recall correctly one piece (60% of the pie) was thrown 30 or 40'. The other piece was over 60'.... One of the fellas was a new groundman.... "he never came back"....just walked off the job..scared the holy crap out of them....I believe it was a brush bandit. They (brush bandit) claim that a metal object weakend the disc in the area of the knives and that It was just a matter of time before catastrophic failure.

The chipper looked like it was hit by a bomb also........absolutely ripped to shreds....they were extremely lucky nobody got killed.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 8, 2005)

That is GREAT advise.


----------



## Tree Trimmer (Dec 8, 2005)

The 12X is a drum chipper. He took it to the dealer and they told him what was needed for it to be safe again. 

They were chipping again by the next morning.

TT


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 8, 2005)

back when woodsman first came out my machine had those disposable knives in it. my ground man heard it wizz by his head as it broke and came flying out.

i also was doing a bunch of work on my chipper once, replaceing clutch changeing filters blades etc. i forgot i removed the bolts from the anvil to flip and started the machine and engaged the clutch. talk about a racket.....it blew the anvil right through the chute.


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 8, 2005)

thats a perfect example of how terrible a woodsman chips. a bandit or morbark would have made much finer chips.


----------



## Toneman (Dec 8, 2005)

Chipper 1 346xp 0


----------



## stihlHerb (Dec 11, 2005)

That's craaazy although would have been cool sight to see .


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 11, 2005)

Most of the saw is plastic and alluminum, which is no challenge for the chipper, but the bar, crankshaft and bearings, that's what wrecks stuff.


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 11, 2005)

Put it up on ebay as a parts saw, someone will buy it and pay more than you think, Glad no one got hurt, I am assuming the boss made clear that you are supposed to check the feed wheels before starting the chipper?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 11, 2005)

Dadatwins said:


> I am assuming the boss made clear that you are supposed to check the feed wheels before starting the chipper?




Along with that, how about making it clear that nothing EVER goes on the chute of the chipper unless it's intended to go THROUGH the chipper?

Using that area as a temporary storage area is asking for this to happen sooner or later.





On another note, where are the Stihl fans claiming that a Stihl would have come through in running condition?


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 11, 2005)

All I can say is glad that wasn't a stihl saw. No big loss a guys. Lol that truely sucks though key is no one got hurt and no other property was damaged.


----------



## stihlHerb (Dec 11, 2005)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> On another note, where are the Stihl fans claiming that a Stihl would have come through in running condition?



That's a given


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 11, 2005)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Where are the Stihl fans claiming that a Stihl would have come through in running condition?



Here is one right here!!! LOL



DanManofStihl said:


> All I can say is glad that wasn't a stihl saw. No big loss a guys. Lol that truely sucks though key is no one got hurt and no other property was damaged.






Your second statement..........*sucks though key is no one got hurt and no other property was damaged*..........is the most important!


----------



## NeTree (Dec 13, 2005)

Wonder what glass would do to a chipper....


----------



## Lawn Masters (Dec 13, 2005)

NeTree said:


> Wonder what glass would do to a chipper....


Considering glass isnt as hard, or as strong as steel, I think the chipper would eat it like plastic. I aint about to try it though. 

I definately think seeing the saw go through the chipper would be one of the coolest things I've ever seen. 

imagine telling your crew that one, "I'd love to rip somebody a new a-hole, but thats the coolest thing I've ever seen, lets go get lunch."


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 13, 2005)

That wouldn't be the coolest thing I'd ever seen.........I'd be upset.........I once saw to spider monkeys fight to the death over who got to screw the football...........that was pretty cool.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 14, 2005)

You need to get out more, xander!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

You're probably right...........but I have so much work to do!


----------



## tam (Dec 17, 2005)

haw haw quality picture man! surely the bar screwed the blades up though?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> On another note, where are the Stihl fans claiming that a Stihl would have come through in running condition?


 

Oh no -not running condition-just that it would come out about as good as wehen it went in....

The only problem with Dolmars?.... They cut so fast that you don't get in much running time.


----------



## sal b (Jan 8, 2006)

nice


----------



## jmack (Jan 8, 2006)

*warranty*



Newfie said:


> I wonder if that's covered under warranty?


you got to be in tight but you would be surprised what magic some shops will get done


----------



## xander9727 (Jan 8, 2006)

I think I need to start using the shop you're talking about!


----------

